# The Alabama Rig



## WLAngler

I don't know if you've heard about it or not, but it's a real rig. Tournaments have been won with the Alabama Rig. What do you all think of it?



http://www.thealabamarig.com/


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I think it's got to be a joke.But then again any thing is possible


----------



## cedar1

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1308063]I think it's got to be a joke.But then again any thing is possible[/quote]

Its far from a joke. Paul Elias just won $100,000 on it at lake Guntersville FLW open. Most the guys in the top 10 were throwing it.


----------



## WLAngler

That's true he did, I just wonder if it will take off and be another part of every angler's arsenal. 




cedar1 said:


> Its far from a joke. Paul Elias just won $100,000 on it at lake Guntersville FLW open. Most the guys in the top 10 were throwing it.


----------



## Fish G3

I'm not a huge fan of it but I have no doubt in my mind that it can catch fish. I kind of hope to see it banned from tourneys.


----------



## DogFaceClown

Most of the top ten anglers started using it on the final day because the leader had been using it the whole tournament.

I don't see how they could ban it from the tournaments most hard baits have more than one hook. Its actually a pretty clever idea as soon as I saw a picture of it a school of bait fished was the first thing I thought of.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## fishingredhawk

It is definitely not a joke! Just remember, in Ohio you are limited to 3 hooks per line, so you wouldn't be able to rig this with all 5


----------



## Bad Bub

Fish G3 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of it but I have no doubt in my mind that it can catch fish. I kind of hope to see it banned from tourneys.


Why? Not much different from the double fluke rig that people have been fishing for years. Hell, there's crankbaits with lasers in them for god's sakes! Just another shot at a better mouse trap. Innovation keeps driving the sport. I say keep innovating!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

Fish G3 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of it but I have no doubt in my mind that it can catch fish. I kind of hope to see it banned from tourneys.


I agree! 

I like to see contests won because of TALENT not because of gimmicks or who has the latest and greatest! With so many advances in electronics, tackle, etc, I'm wondering exactly how much talent is needed nowadays. It used to take talent to find fish and catch them....now...it makes me wonder! You hear all the Pros saying they would be lost without their Electronics....are they saying that they couldn't catch fish without them??? Not that it means anything, but if they are lost without their electronics they are not talented in my book!


----------



## Marshall

The best part of it is that a lot of pros laughed at it. Then it spanked them. At least one guy had the guts to throw it and it payed off big time. I don't think it should be banned, just because you got a goofy rig with 5 swimbaits doesnt mean you will catch bass. Heck you could throw it all season in ohio and only catch a few fish. Intimidator, i have no problem with the electronics or silly baits but if you take all the help the pros get on locating fish from all the local sticks at every lake they go to you might see them struggle to find the fish. Some of the old school guys who refuse to collect information seem to struggle in todays pro tourneys. (Either that or they are just getting old)


----------



## Intimidator

Marshall said:


> The best part of it is that a lot of pros laughed at it. Then it spanked them. At least one guy had the guts to throw it and it payed off big time. I don't think it should be banned, just because you got a goofy rig with 5 swimbaits doesnt mean you will catch bass. Heck you could throw it all season in ohio and only catch a few fish. Intimidator, i have no problem with the electronics or silly baits but if you take all the help the pros get on locating fish from all the local sticks at every lake they go to you might see them struggle to find the fish. Some of the old school guys who refuse to collect information seem to struggle in todays pro tourneys. (Either that or they are just getting old)


That's why I like the Big Southern lakes...with 40-80,000 acre lakes (etc) each Pro has a chance to find fish. Locals do not have the ability to fish all of these spots and know what is going on...normally a Pro will spend time to pre-fish and if he has abilities, will know the pattern and where he will find fish!


----------



## Tokugawa

Hmmm...wonder what kind of rod I'd need to fish 5 of these at the same time?

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/CL8_Bait_Swimbait_9/descpage-CLBSB.html


----------



## Intimidator

Tokugawa said:


> Hmmm...wonder what kind of rod I'd need to fish 5 of these at the same time?
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/CL8_Bait_Swimbait_9/descpage-CLBSB.html


That's +/- 25 ounces...you better be getting a 1000lb Tuna Rod and Reel!LOL


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Just seen one on Ebay for $149 that's for one wow.There is a few knockoffs in the $20 range.Wish I would of thought of it lol.


----------



## WLAngler

I'm sure someone can make one that wouldn't cost that much. Some people have nothing better to do than spend that kind of money. 


[quote="Big" mark the shark;1308545]Just seen one on Ebay for $149 that's for one wow.There is a few knockoffs in the $20 range.Wish I would of thought of it lol.[/quote]


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I don't think it is legal here. In ohio it says that you are allowed to fish two baited hooks, that is three baited hooks or more.


----------



## billjaco

Tokugawa said:


> Hmmm...wonder what kind of rod I'd need to fish 5 of these at the same time?
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/CL8_Bait_Swimbait_9/descpage-CLBSB.html


You would need the kind of rod a father takes to his youngsters rear end when he does something foolish.

Wouldn't it make you violently ill to snag up $400 worth of swimbaits in one cast?


----------



## fritobandav

im a catch an release guy myself....i fish for fun not in tournament. to me the only good purpose of this lure is for the fisherman who keep an cook the fish. it dont be a sportin thing otherwise. its kinda like usin a machine gun to go huntin or a fishin net. i get the thrill of throwin out the lure an watchin a big ol bass come along an jump on it..tryin to hook it bring it on the shore ,thank him for his time an struggle then set him free to fight or catch another day. but to catch 2 or 3 fish on the same cast i dont see the sport or fun of it. to be used in a tournament to me is lack of real fishin tecnique an just a money winnin thing. just kinda sad way to fish. unless like i said for food purpose


----------



## JSykes3

Dang it. I think I may have found one of these a month or two ago while fishing. Accidentally left it behind when I left. If I had known it costed this much I would have definitely not forgot it.


----------



## JSykes3

I think this rig has that rig beat. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=51117&stc=1&d=1319847385

Throw your whole tackle box out, you're bound to catch something.


----------



## fish on!

JSykes3 said:


> I think this rig has that rig beat. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=51117&stc=1&d=1319847385
> 
> Throw your whole tackle box out, you're bound to catch something.


Is that red object in the lower left a sick of dynamite? LOL 

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## JSykes3

fish on! said:


> Is that red object in the lower left a sick of dynamite? LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


Haha, I believe so. Found this on Facebook yesterday.


----------



## Tokugawa

billjaco said:


> You would need the kind of rod a father takes to his youngsters rear end when he does something foolish.
> 
> Wouldn't it make you violently ill to snag up $400 worth of swimbaits in one cast?


Relax man - it's just a joke. It would be silly to throw 5 at one time......the premise behind swimbait fishing is that the fish eats the big one because he thinks that is the best meal he'll see all day. Having 5 swim by in one group pops the "scarcity" bubble and removes the sense of urgency.

Besides....the $850 rod would break with all that weight.


----------



## Tokugawa

Intimidator said:


> That's +/- 25 ounces...you better be getting a 1000lb Tuna Rod and Reel!LOL


I'm not even sure where to look for that. 

That bass would sure be tore up by the time he got in with all of those hooks around him. Yikes!!


----------



## billjaco

Tokugawa said:


> Relax man - it's just a joke. It would be silly to throw 5 at one time......the premise behind swimbait fishing is that the fish eats the big one because he thinks that is the best meal he'll see all day. Having 5 swim by in one group pops the "scarcity" bubble and removes the sense of urgency.
> 
> Besides....the $850 rod would break with all that weight.


I am relaxed and was joking as well. If the father was to use a rod on his son in our modern society, he'd wind up in the slammer for child abuse and the son would go out and do what he pleased anyway.


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> im a catch an release guy myself....i fish for fun not in tournament. to me the only good purpose of this lure is for the fisherman who keep an cook the fish. it dont be a sportin thing otherwise. its kinda like usin a machine gun to go huntin or a fishin net. i get the thrill of throwin out the lure an watchin a big ol bass come along an jump on it..tryin to hook it bring it on the shore ,thank him for his time an struggle then set him free to fight or catch another day. but to catch 2 or 3 fish on the same cast i dont see the sport or fun of it. to be used in a tournament to me is lack of real fishin tecnique an just a money winnin thing. just kinda sad way to fish. unless like i said for food purpose




a few things to comment on, this will be the first.

this thought that its not sporting and this lure would make it too easy is a bit off base. paul elias is an expert bass fisherman, just because he went out and caught 100lbs of bass in 4 days doesnt mean you can or anyone can. guys have been catching that sort of weight around the country on many varieties of lures, the alabama rig just happens to be a new deal and be in the spotlight. guntersville is capable of producing those types of numbers with a jig, crankbait, etc etc, does that make you think you can too? if so, more power to you but that type of performance is something that the best in the world are capable of. the alabama rig is going to prove to be a niche technique that will flourish in certain scenarios and fail in others (and if your not a true pro, prob fail in most scenarios) and thats the exact way ALL techniques perform. its not a magic bait, its just another way to catch schooling fish, there is no magic bait that makes fishing too easy.

i also cant for the life of me figure out how catching 2 or 3 fish on the same cast cant be "fun". what on earth could be more fun. its not like its happening on EVERY cast. your acting like this rig will work at all times in every equation and thats just not happening. but if it did, sign me up, im out to catch as many fish as i can when i go out, i dont know about you.


----------



## lordofthepunks

Intimidator said:


> I agree!
> 
> I like to see contests won because of TALENT not because of gimmicks or who has the latest and greatest! With so many advances in electronics, tackle, etc, I'm wondering exactly how much talent is needed nowadays. It used to take talent to find fish and catch them....now...it makes me wonder! You hear all the Pros saying they would be lost without their Electronics....are they saying that they couldn't catch fish without them??? Not that it means anything, but if they are lost without their electronics they are not talented in my book!


2nd

if you dont think it took talent to do what he did then you should try to catch 100lbs of bass in 4 days on the alabama rig. gimmicks are fake and dont work in real world situations, elias clearly proved that wrong. you and i and marshall and tokugawa and anyone else could prob spend a year on guntersville throwing whatever we want to throw and not have 20 fish that weighed 100lbs. 

to me, if you were right then that would mean that joe blow could go out and do what elias did, that is absolutely not happening. elias is a fishing legend, just because he can go out and do what he did doesnt mean you or i can.


----------



## lordofthepunks

ill drop it with this. fishing seems to be the only sport that when people hear or see something amazing happen, they automatically asume that because they also bass fish, they can go out and duplicate what they just saw because they have access to the tools that the pros use.

if you see drew brees throw for 500 yards and 6tds do you think that its not fair because his recievers were better then yours in high school?

if you see pujols wack 3 dingers and one goes 500 feet, do you think its a gimmick and that all you need is his special bat and you could do it?

when tiger woods is 18 under par at the masters, do you feel that his 20k set of golf clubs is the difference between you and him?


fishing seems to be the only sport in which people think the tools are what makes the athlete. its just nonsense.


----------



## fritobandav

lordofthepunks said:


> a few things to comment on, this will be the first.
> 
> this thought that its not sporting and this lure would make it too easy is a bit off base. paul elias is an expert bass fisherman, just because he went out and caught 100lbs of bass in 4 days doesnt mean you can or anyone can. guys have been catching that sort of weight around the country on many varieties of lures, the alabama rig just happens to be a new deal and be in the spotlight. guntersville is capable of producing those types of numbers with a jig, crankbait, etc etc, does that make you think you can too? if so, more power to you but that type of performance is something that the best in the world are capable of. the alabama rig is going to prove to be a niche technique that will flourish in certain scenarios and fail in others (and if your not a true pro, prob fail in most scenarios) and thats the exact way ALL techniques perform. its not a magic bait, its just another way to catch schooling fish, there is no magic bait that makes fishing too easy.
> 
> i also cant for the life of me figure out how catching 2 or 3 fish on the same cast cant be "fun". what on earth could be more fun. its not like its happening on EVERY cast. your acting like this rig will work at all times in every equation and thats just not happening. but if it did, sign me up, im out to catch as many fish as i can when i go out, i dont know about you.


well u got your opinion i got mine..ill stick to mine anu can stick to yours. i dont care if im in the minority or majority on this topic. like i said i dont see it fun or a sport to catch multiple fish at one time unless your a commercial fishermen or tryin to put food on the table.. those that think different can use dynamite,car battery or a machine gun to do their type a fishin...as for me ill use my ol worm an hook jitter bug,crank,spinner and take the pleasure of one on one fight to the shore one fish one fisherman at a time


----------



## kwilsterman43

I was told you were allowed up to 4 hooks per rig in ohio. . . . . I know that several companies are already working on producing some sort of alabama rig. . . . . and I'm not positive but I believe we tryin to bring them in at land big fish, I could be wrong on that sorry if I am. . . . . I think its kind of a cheap way to win tourneys but I think it'd be fun to catch fish with. . . . . I'm sure it'll bring more of the monsters out
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> well u got your opinion i got mine..ill stick to mine anu can stick to yours. i dont care if im in the minority or majority on this topic. like i said i dont see it fun or a sport to catch multiple fish at one time unless your a commercial fishermen or tryin to put food on the table.. those that think different can use dynamite,car battery or a machine gun to do their type a fishin...as for me ill use my ol worm an hook jitter bug,crank,spinner and take the pleasure of one on one fight to the shore one fish one fisherman at a time


i think different and im not planning on using car batteries or machine guns or dynamite.

and i would bet my life that the day you catch 2 fish on your crank is the same day that youll be telling everyone you know about how great it was.

you might guarentee yourself more then one at a time with dynamite but an alabama rig actually takes skill to use. it isnt going to catch 2 fish on one cast every time you go fishing like some of you are assuming.

THERE IS NO MAGIC BAIT!


----------



## lordofthepunks

kwilsterman43 said:


> . . . I think its kind of a cheap way to win tourneys but I think it'd be fun to catch fish with. . . . . I'm sure it'll bring more of the monsters out
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


this is what im talking about. what makes you think the alabama rig makes it any easier to win a tournament then any other technique?


----------



## kwilsterman43

I don't know anything but what people say until I use one. . . . . I'm definitly planning on tryin one out. . . . . Its an awesome idea. . . . . Like I said maybe it'll bring in some of the bigger fish. . . . . I watched some videos on it and did some reading on it and it definitly seems like you have to do a little work its not the smallest rig to be whippin out into the water


----------



## lordofthepunks

kwilsterman43 said:


> I don't know anything but what people say until I use one. . . . . I'm definitly planning on tryin one out. . . . . Its an awesome idea. . . . . Like I said maybe it'll bring in some of the bigger fish. . . . . I watched some videos on it and did some reading on it and it definitly seems like you have to do a little work its not the smallest rig to be whippin out into the water


i would like to try it too but im gonna wait until next fall when i head to lewis smith lake in alabama.


----------



## fritobandav

lordofthepunks said:


> i think different and im not planning on using car batteries or machine guns or dynamite.
> 
> and i would bet my life that the day you catch 2 fish on your crank is the same day that youll be telling everyone you know about how great it was.
> 
> you might guarentee yourself more then one at a time with dynamite but an alabama rig actually takes skill to use. it isnt going to catch 2 fish on one cast every time you go fishing like some of you are assuming.
> 
> THERE IS NO MAGIC BAIT!


my standing is not a gonna change...i might fish all day an not caught nuttin at all. sure im happy when i catch somethin. but each an everytime i go out. i might use 2 poles at a time sometimes just one. to me this multiple lures on one line is not true to the sport. let me put it in another kinda way....its kinda like watchin that special great sort of athlete winnin the heisman, winnin the us open, becomin the boxing champion of the world and to find out later that he uses performing inhancin drugs. kinda takes away from the glory of sport an the person performing the sport.


----------



## kwilsterman43

In all technicality wouldn't it only be considered one lure, with multiple hooks like a crankbait almost and hard bait


----------



## Fish G3

kwilsterman43 said:


> In all technicality wouldn't it only be considered one lure, with multiple hooks like a crankbait almost and hard bait


A crankbait is one solid body. Guys aren't throwing more than one solid body (i've seen double topwater baits) but that's limited itself. As the frame of the Alabama rig is one piece, it has 3-5 separate baits attached to its frame. So in all technicality I don't think you can really compare the two.


----------



## fritobandav

kwilsterman43 said:


> In all technicality wouldn't it only be considered one lure, with multiple hooks like a crankbait almost and hard bait


yeppers multiple hooks. i used to have this outfit when i was younger i think they still sell em ..cant remember the tecnical name for em now..i think it was a spreader or somethin.. ya know a do dad with a wire that had a hook attached to both ends to put your favorite type a bait on it. ya would just throw it out an wait until ya got a fish.if u were a lucky youd catch 2 at a time. it was rare but it happened especially with blue gill. of course that was for food and yea it was kinda fun to catch 2 at the same time, not a sayin it wasnt. but today i consider it more as a sport an challenge to go one on one. someone today usin a lure with multiple hooks would get a glance or 2 from me maybe a chuckle or 2 but that would be it. like i said if its for food purpose only hell i might use it maself but from the sporting point of it and challege ill stick to ma ol way.. oh an the guy who catches a 5 pounder on a line with live bait or with a lure with just nuff hooks on it with the purpose of catchin one fish at a time is a gonna get more of a glance.smile an a thata boy then the other with the alabama rig...and more respect. end of fishin story


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> yeppers multiple hooks. i used to have this outfit when i was younger i think they still sell em ..cant remember the tecnical name for em now..i think it was a spreader or somethin.. ya know a do dad with a wire that had a hook attached to both ends to put your favorite type a bait on it. ya would just throw it out an wait until ya got a fish.if u were a lucky youd catch 2 at a time. it was rare but it happened especially with blue gill. of course that was for food and yea it was kinda fun to catch 2 at the same time, not a sayin it wasnt. but today i consider it more as a sport an challenge to go one on one. someone today usin a lure with multiple hooks would get a glance or 2 from me maybe a chuckle or 2 but that would be it. like i said if its for food purpose only hell i might use it maself but from the sporting point of it and challege ill stick to ma ol way.. oh an the guy who catches a 5 pounder on a line with live bait or with a lure with just nuff hooks on it with the purpose of catchin one fish at a time is a gonna get more of a glance.smile an a thata boy then the other with the alabama rig...and more respect. end of fishin story


sorry but even without having used one, it takes a million times more skill to catch a 5lb bass with an alabama rig then it does with live bait.

your analogy you used before, alabama rig is like steroids? are you kidding me? then you say you would have more respect for someone who can catch them with live bait? 

live bait = the steroids of bass fishing if there is such a thing. ANYBODY can catch bass on live bait. so far only one guy on the planet has proved he can catch fish with an alabama rig.


----------



## fritobandav

lordofthepunks said:


> sorry but even without having used one, it takes a million times more skill to catch a 5lb bass with an alabama rig then it does with live bait.
> 
> your analogy you used before, alabama rig is like steroids? are you kidding me? then you say you would have more respect for someone who can catch them with live bait?
> 
> live bait = the steroids of bass fishing if there is such a thing. ANYBODY can catch bass on live bait. so far only one guy on the planet has proved he can catch fish with an alabama rig.


east is east ..west is west...oil an water...black an white. like i said b4 u got yor way i got mine....i sure hope they dont make it so hunters can go out an hunt wit a ak47 in a group a deer sos dat da can take more deer home. the score hunter 4 or 5 the deer zilch....alabama rig fisherman 4 or 5 da fish 0 point chit he he he:G:Banane26:


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> east is east ..west is west...oil an water...black an white. like i said b4 u got yor way i got mine....i sure hope they dont make it so hunters can go out an hunt wit a ak47 in a group a deer sos dat da can take more deer home. the score hunter 4 or 5 the deer zilch....alabama rig fisherman 4 or 5 da fish 0 point chit he he he:G:Banane26:


gonna go out on a limb here and say that you couldnt catch anymore fish on an alabama rig then you could on whatever else bait you wanted to use. 


and an aka47 doesnt make any difference "sos dat da can take more deer home" because there are limits, just like in fishing.

5 fish is 5 fish regardless of how you caught them. an aka47 wont help you kill extra deer and i seriously doubt an alabama rig will help you catch more fish. 

OUT.


----------



## fish on!

I may be off base here, but it seems to me the purpose of the rig would be more to imitate a natural school of baitfish, and less to catch multiple fish. I can see how a predatory fish may be enticed to pursue a group of fish when a solitary one may not arouse his interest. If this results in catching one good bass that would otherwise not be interested, I can definitely see the advantage.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Like LOTP stated there is no magic bait. He's ABSOLUTELY correct in saying that it takes SKILL to work each diferent presentation correctly to consistently catch bass. Any goober can go out with a jig n pig,spinnerbait,crank,whatever and have an awesome day fishing the same farm pond,lake,stream,river they always do. It's takes actual skill to be able to catch bass on a regular basis on different bodies of water and there's not one single bait or technique out there that guarantees that you'll be able to catch 'em consistently.


----------



## JSykes3

fish on! said:


> I may be off base here, but it seems to me the purpose of the rig would be more to imitate a natural school of baitfish, and less to catch multiple fish. I can see how a predatory fish may be enticed to pursue a group of fish when a solitary one may not arouse his interest. If this results in catching one good bass that would otherwise not be interested, I can definitely see the advantage.


Exactly what I was going to say. It just entices a bass to strike one of the lures because it's in a school.


----------



## fritobandav

JSykes3 said:


> Exactly what I was going to say. It just entices a bass to strike one of the lures because it's in a school.


what i saw was one lure(kinda like a jig head) with multiple wires comin out the back to attach what looks to be 5 or 6 hooks. now true some lures have 2 or 3 treble hooks directly attached to the lure but i beleve the intension is to catch that one big ol bass or whatever fish. to me as ive been tryin to post is that....ah forget all dat...one lure,one fish at a time. id rather take the time it takes to reel an fight one fish then the same amount of time to reel an fight with several. the guy who uses the alabama rig can spend his his 10 minutes or more doin his thing catchin 4 or 5...me well ill just catch my 4 or 5 in the 40 or 50 minutes...gentlemen its your choice


----------



## Tokugawa

billjaco said:


> I am relaxed and was joking as well. If the father was to use a rod on his son in our modern society, he'd wind up in the slammer for child abuse and the son would go out and do what he pleased anyway.


OK. Glad we are cool. 

Ain't that a shame. Around my house there was/is a wooden paddle in the shape of a sword. Ouch.


----------



## Tokugawa

Interesting rig...I probably won't use it to be honest. But who knows?

I have found that anything in fishing that produces like that is going to be harder to fish than the "normal" bait. I think that rig is so specific to actively schooling and feeding fish, that it won't be readily received by the fish in most conditions.

Secondly, the tackle needed is pretty stout. Even if the rig is only 3/8oz, when you add 5 hooks and 5 small baits thing is approaching 1 oz easy. With 4" or 5" paddletails it will easily be 2oz or so....not many folks will even want to throw it.

I just think the guys from Alabama got sick of hearing "Carolina rig and Texas rig". LOL!!


----------



## Fish G3

Just like any technique there's going to be a time and place. Had a buddy that was throwing one the other day and broke a 7'11 flippin' stick while fishing it. It's the new hot thing and everyone's getting overly excited about it.


----------



## WLAngler

Lot's of responses on here. Anyways I did state that I wouldn't pay that kind of money for it, but I did find some bait companies that sell it for a lot cheaper than Ebay. 



http://www.thealabamarig.com/thealabamarig.htm


----------



## WLAngler

That picture cracks me up, lol






JSykes3 said:


> I think this rig has that rig beat. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=51117&stc=1&d=1319847385
> 
> Throw your whole tackle box out, you're bound to catch something.


----------



## WLAngler

SWORMING HORNET LURES also has their own version of it called The SWARM and it retails for $24.99


----------



## fritobandav

well they locked out the blog on this so lets try it here again....at last count the score was folks that would use it ..2...folks that wouldnt 1..


----------



## fish on!

fritobandav said:


> well they locked out the blog on this so lets try it here again....at last count the score was folks that would use it ..2...folks that wouldnt 1..


To be honest, I'd be embarrassed to seen with a contraption like that on the end of my line.

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## Bad Bub

fish on! said:


> To be honest, I'd be embarrassed to seen with a contraption like that on the end of my line.
> 
> Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


Wouldn't embarrass me a bit to haul in a limit in 2 casts.... might embarrass the guy in the back of the boat when he realizes he doesn't have one though....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator

I get PO'd when I lose 1 jig or 1 crank.....what would happen if I lost 5 or more of each!LOL


----------



## fritobandav

fish on! said:


> To be honest, I'd be embarrassed to seen with a contraption like that on the end of my line.
> 
> Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


yep ma feeling also. ilike to feel its a better sport at one fish at a time. the only reason i see to use this lure would be for catchin as many as u can in a short time for food purpose only. they say a guy won 100k in a tournament usin it. i feel that to be totally wrong an rather surprised to hear they let him use it.. hell why not just use a commercial fishin net in that case. maybe im ol fashioned and behind the times but i get one hell of a rush on ma jitterbug or surface lure or whatever tossin it out an see an feel that big ol bass come up from the water hit that bait ,junmpin in the air( the more the more thrill) an fightin all the way to the shore( thats if ya get em dat far and if ya dont,,,,well ya got on hell of a fish tail to tell the guys.) oh yea that reminds me last week i had one this big on my line ...but it got away.


----------



## fritobandav

lordofthepunks said:


> a few things to comment on, this will be the first.
> 
> this thought that its not sporting and this lure would make it too easy is a bit off base. paul elias is an expert bass fisherman, just because he went out and caught 100lbs of bass in 4 days doesnt mean you can or anyone can. guys have been catching that sort of weight around the country on many varieties of lures, the alabama rig just happens to be a new deal and be in the spotlight. guntersville is capable of producing those types of numbers with a jig, crankbait, etc etc, does that make you think you can too? if so, more power to you but that type of performance is something that the best in the world are capable of. the alabama rig is going to prove to be a niche technique that will flourish in certain scenarios and fail in others (and if your not a true pro, prob fail in most scenarios) and thats the exact way ALL techniques perform. its not a magic bait, its just another way to catch schooling fish, there is no magic bait that makes fishing too easy.
> 
> i also cant for the life of me figure out how catching 2 or 3 fish on the same cast cant be "fun". what on earth could be more fun. its not like its happening on EVERY cast. your acting like this rig will work at all times in every equation and thats just not happening. but if it did, sign me up, im out to catch as many fish as i can when i go out, i dont know about you.


well like the guy said...what we have here is a failure to communicate....im not sayin anything anything about the pros and it dont take finesse to tournament fish. although i think it should be banned from competitive fishing. but he wouldnt of had the that amount if he hadnt of used it. but now back to my real point on it. ive caught 2 fish at a time an the time that i did i just kind of chuckled an thought well that will probably never hapen again...it was a fluke. ya say ya wanna catch as many fish when u go out. well in that case use a commercial fishin net and go clear out the lake. ill try to catch em all to...it might take me a few lifetimes ta do it but ill know that the way i did it was one cast one fish at a time. now if your doin it cause u need food on the table all the more power to ya and i hope ya catch what ya need.. if your a doin it an callin it true sports fishin forget it. ill say that to a pro..man...woman..or child....now you know about me


----------



## fritobandav

oh yea where was we on who and who wouldnt use this lure...i think at last count it was tied up at 2 even...he he he:F


----------



## Tokugawa

Just a thought... occurred to me a second ago - the guys using it in tournaments are using it for food purposes. Winning tournaments is how they feed their family.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Id try it once or twice on schooling bass to see if it was fun, And if i didnt like it i would stop useing it, and if i liked it i would use quite often in the right circumstances! 
LOL wonder how the eyes would like it?


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> well like the guy said...what we have here is a failure to communicate....im not sayin anything anything about the pros and it dont take finesse to tournament fish. although i think it should be banned from competitive fishing. but he wouldnt of had the that amount if he hadnt of used it. but now back to my real point on it. ive caught 2 fish at a time an the time that i did i just kind of chuckled an thought well that will probably never hapen again...it was a fluke. ya say ya wanna catch as many fish when u go out. well in that case use a commercial fishin net and go clear out the lake. ill try to catch em all to...it might take me a few lifetimes ta do it but ill know that the way i did it was one cast one fish at a time. now if your doin it cause u need food on the table all the more power to ya and i hope ya catch what ya need.. if your a doin it an callin it true sports fishin forget it. ill say that to a pro..man...woman..or child....now you know about me


i dont know why your dragging me back into this, youve said the same thing about a dozen times.


the simple fact is this. ITS NOT A MAGIC BAIT. i would bet my life that YOU could go out with this rig and not catch a thing so comparing it to steroids or cast nets or machine guns or dynamite is ridiculous because even YOU could prob catch fish with the ridiculous things you keep mentioning. 

What sort of unfair advantage could a normal guy get from fishing with this rig? seriously. it takes LOADS of talent to catch a 5 fish limit, 20lb sack of bass no matter what lake your on or what rig you are using, let alone 4 days in a row and this assumption that the alabama rig will do the same for ANYBODY every time they hit the lake is complete nonsense.


"a guy", the one you keep mentioning that won the tournament is PAUL ELIAS, he is a CLASSIC CHAMPION, this aint some "never was" heaving that bohemeth around. The guy has crazy skills and he has proven it over and over through the years. The thought process that this rig will make fishing for EVERYONE so easy because "a guy won a tournament" just blows me away.



If you want to think it should be banned, fine, I couldnt care less, but at least have a good reason for it. Youre acting as if this rig will make EVERYONE catch 4 fish on every cast. My god, how disappointed would you be if you werent KVD after a year of fishing with the alabama rig.

IT AINT GONNA MAKE YOU BETTER!


----------



## lordofthepunks

and just so you know, IM NOT TRYING TO CHANGE YOUR MIND. i dont care if you think the alabama rig isnt fair. but for the love of god, please quit acting as if ANYONE can go out and win a tournament with as long as they are throwing an alabama rig and that its SOOOOOO unfair that its immoral and corrupt.

its just a technique. it isnt going to turn you into Rick Clunn.


----------



## Tokugawa

lordofthepunks said:


> its just a technique. it isnt going to turn you into Rick Clunn.


Thank goodness - I'm not sure I want to be a slightly loopy, rude dude with an ashen pony tail. Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## lordofthepunks

Tokugawa said:


> Thank goodness - I'm not sure I want to be a slightly loopy, rude dude with an ashen pony tail. Hahahahahaha!!


lol..... for sure! odd cat but the dude can fish


----------



## robertj298

I myself like to use a lure with no hooks and when the fish follows the lure in I pluck him out of the water bare handed. Now thats real fishin


----------



## Bad Bub

lordofthepunks said:


> i dont know why your dragging me back into this, youve said the same thing about a dozen times.
> 
> 
> the simple fact is this. ITS NOT A MAGIC BAIT. i would bet my life that YOU could go out with this rig and not catch a thing so comparing it to steroids or cast nets or machine guns or dynamite is ridiculous because even YOU could prob catch fish with the ridiculous things you keep mentioning.
> 
> What sort of unfair advantage could a normal guy get from fishing with this rig? seriously. it takes LOADS of talent to catch a 5 fish limit, 20lb sack of bass no matter what lake your on or what rig you are using, let alone 4 days in a row and this assumption that the alabama rig will do the same for ANYBODY every time they hit the lake is complete nonsense.
> 
> 
> "a guy", the one you keep mentioning that won the tournament is PAUL ELIAS, he is a CLASSIC CHAMPION, this aint some "never was" heaving that bohemeth around. The guy has crazy skills and he has proven it over and over through the years. The thought process that this rig will make fishing for EVERYONE so easy because "a guy won a tournament" just blows me away.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to think it should be banned, fine, I couldnt care less, but at least have a good reason for it. Youre acting as if this rig will make EVERYONE catch 4 fish on every cast. My god, how disappointed would you be if you werent KVD after a year of fishing with the alabama rig.
> 
> IT AINT GONNA MAKE YOU BETTER!


What he said!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

By the way, why would they ban a lure that has been readily available to everyone with a rod and reel up until "some guy" blows the lid off of it? Just don't understand the idea of banning lures that anyone can have.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53

Bad Bub said:


> By the way, why would they ban a lure that has been readily available to everyone with a rod and reel up until "some guy" blows the lid off of it? Just don't understand the idea of banning lures that anyone can have.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Because most bass fisherman know everything and if it beats them they are pissed off 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

fredg53 said:


> Because most bass fisherman know everything and if it beats them they are pissed off
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good answer! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Intimidator said:


> I agree!
> 
> I like to see contests won because of TALENT not because of gimmicks or who has the latest and greatest! With so many advances in electronics, tackle, etc, I'm wondering exactly how much talent is needed nowadays. It used to take talent to find fish and catch them....now...it makes me wonder! You hear all the Pros saying they would be lost without their Electronics....are they saying that they couldn't catch fish without them??? Not that it means anything, but if they are lost without their electronics they are not talented in my book!


This one really bothered me.... everyone on this site (in the country for that matter) has access to everything these pros use from rods, reels, line, lures to electronics, boats, powerpoles, motors.... etc. If there wasn't any talent involved then why are we all sitting here arguing about a lure system, that was perfectly legal, instead of cashing our own $100,000 checks. That comment may have been the most asinine thing i've ever read! If you think they compete based only on the equipment in their boats i'd like to see you sign up for one of the opens and take a shot at the title. I may consider loaning you some of the equipment so that you have a "fair" shot at it...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

fritobandav said:


> oh yea where was we on who and who wouldnt use this lure...i think at last count it was tied up at 2 even...he he he:F


1. Atleast you didn't use your own quote again this time.
2. You definitely need another hobby if you're keeping score on this topic.
3. We get your point and you're not changing anyones mind so why keep posting the same stuff over and over....he he he


----------



## spfldbassguy

Tokugawa said:


> Just a thought... occurred to me a second ago - the guys using it in tournaments are using it for food purposes. Winning tournaments is how they feed their family.


Excellent point Toku,they don't cash a check their bills aren't paid and food isn't being put on the table. End of arguement!


----------



## Wow

People have been fishing with multiple baits forever. As long as it meets state regs., I have no problem with it. For those who are looking for a challenge, try tying one arm behind your back....... Good luck with that!

This rig is certainly no "Magic Bullet". In fact, I can see some serious drawbacks. There's the tangle factor and the snag factor. "Whatever can tangle, will". You can't run this rig close enough to brush, timber, weeds or boulders without risking the rig or, at the very least ruining the action with weed debris.

I foresee a specific set of circumstances where this rig will find it's niche. Open water for suspended fish, over ambush feeders, and trolling/searching.

Doubleheaders, although possible, will be rare, for bigmouth at least. A smaller version rigged with live bait should yield multiples of perch and crappie.

It could be fun to experiment with. Nobody said you couldn't put willow or colorado blades on the upper appendages. Sort of a large spinnerbait. Or mix baits of all types. 

As far as prices go, I'd like to meet the bozo who'll pay $150 for this lead and wire contraption. I'm sure there's guys in garages pumping out reproductions as we speak, at a buck a pop.
Is it a gimmick? Sure. But if it attracts fish there'll be some in every tackle box.--Tim............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator

Bad Bub said:


> This one really bothered me.... everyone on this site (in the country for that matter) has access to everything these pros use from rods, reels, line, lures to electronics, boats, powerpoles, motors.... etc. If there wasn't any talent involved then why are we all sitting here arguing about a lure system, that was perfectly legal, instead of cashing our own $100,000 checks. That comment may have been the most asinine thing i've ever read! If you think they compete based only on the equipment in their boats i'd like to see you sign up for one of the opens and take a shot at the title. I may consider loaning you some of the equipment so that you have a "fair" shot at it...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


First of all, my comments were made to incite debate about Pros using this technique! My opinion is that Pros should be held to a higher level of skill than your local everyday "Fun" fisherman. 
Just because things are legal does not mean they are right for all situations.
I had my "Day In The Sun" and I know what it's like trying to compete with the "BIG BOYS" on a shoestring budget...I also now have the means to purchase whatever I want but thanks for your offer anyway. The asinine comment was just that!


----------



## Marshall

The best part about this whole deal is when Elias was using this bait a lot of the pros laughed at the rig. Kind of like the helicopter rig when it came out. If you saw someone using this bait you would think what a joke. Then when elias brought in a huge sack then all the naysayers decided that they better start throwing one. I give paul Elias credit for thinking outside the box. At their level if you just move down the bank throwing a spinnerbait you will be crushed. Its the guys who go the extra length and who are not afraid to think outside the box are the ones who succeed. What about the pros using a jet boat to navigate through riffles or a shallow backwater that would tear up a glass rig. They sacrifice 30 to 40 mph thus loosing time getting to the spots they want to fish. Should that be unsportsmanlike also. You guys crack me up with how some of you think. I have to agree with punky that most of us could throw the alabama rig a whole season day in day out and not catch very many fish. (we would have arms the size of popeye). That made me think of something. Elias is an old dude in the pro world and he was able to sling that bait for the whole event. I bet most of us younger guys coild not do that. I think some folks live in a world only known to small private pond fishing where the fish are numerous and stupid. In this situation the a-rig would probably wear them out. Go out in a large reservoir, especially in ohio and it will feel like you are fishing in a lake with no fish. As for it being a bait for catch and harvest i disagree as 100 percent of guys that may use the a-rig will return the fish back to the lake. Your average person sitting on a bucket will not be throwing this bait. I doubt i ever use one of the a-rig baits as swimbait fishing has not treated me well here in central ohio but who knows. Everyone has certain ways they like to catch fish but sometimes breaking from your comfort zone once in a while will pay off.


----------



## Tee

Well you can mark up another win for the alabama rig. This time its the FLW Everstart series on Kentucky Lake. 

As a side note, the winner Dan Morehead is a Kentucky lake PRO. He knew what to do with it AND he's been using it since May! 


Here is the article:

http://www.flwoutdoors.com/bassfish...ng-headline-story/153077/morehead-is-the-man/


----------



## fritobandav

spfldbassguy said:


> 1. Atleast you didn't use your own quote again this time.
> 2. You definitely need another hobby if you're keeping score on this topic.
> 3. We get your point and you're not changing anyones mind so why keep posting the same stuff over and over....he he he


not a hobby just curious bout where folks heads at on the subject. not tryin to change folks minds. justa tryin to figure out if they feel it sports like. id say if ya dont like my postin an the way i do it..then maybe you need a new hobby on replyin to me. i aint to smart maself an maybe i cant put ma sentences in 1 2 3 order but i do know if it bothered me on what some posts i wouldnt keep a re postin back ...he he he...now dag gum it ya made me lose count...i think it was would 4 wouldnt 2. hey if i stay on here long nuff i might be able ta take dat math test a comin up...he he he


----------



## fritobandav

fritobandav said:


> not a hobby just curious bout where folks heads at on the subject. not tryin to change folks minds. justa tryin to figure out if they feel it sports like. id say if ya dont like my postin an the way i do it..then maybe you need a new hobby on replyin to me. i aint to smart maself an maybe i cant put ma sentences in 1 2 3 order but i do know if it bothered me on what some posts i wouldnt keep a re postin back ...he he he...now dag gum it ya made me lose count...i think it was would 4 wouldnt 2. hey if i stay on here long nuff i might be able ta take dat math test a comin up...he he he


----------



## fritobandav

fish on! said:


> To be honest, I'd be embarrassed to seen with a contraption like that on the end of my line.
> 
> Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


im with ya an hear ya. but let me ask ya would it be the cost..the looks of the contraption. or the sense of sport an fair play...or maybe all da above...to me its just the sporting sense...but you bringing up the embarrassed part ill go with that one an the sporting thing


----------



## fritobandav

robertj298 said:


> I myself like to use a lure with no hooks and when the fish follows the lure in I pluck him out of the water bare handed. Now thats real fishin


kinda sounds like doodle fishin....he he he....oh wait them boys dont use no lure or nuttin..da just jump in the water an go grab the fish with their bare hands....now they really get my respect. he he he


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> kinda sounds like doodle fishin....he he he....oh wait them boys dont use no lure or nuttin..da just jump in the water an go grab the fish with their bare hands....now they really get my respect. he he he


i feel like im reading the script to FARGO.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Marshall said:


> The best part about this whole deal is when Elias was using this bait a lot of the pros laughed at the rig. Kind of like the helicopter rig when it came out. If you saw someone using this bait you would think what a joke. Then when elias brought in a huge sack then all the naysayers decided that they better start throwing one. I give paul Elias credit for thinking outside the box. At their level if you just move down the bank throwing a spinnerbait you will be crushed. Its the guys who go the extra length and who are not afraid to think outside the box are the ones who succeed. What about the pros using a jet boat to navigate through riffles or a shallow backwater that would tear up a glass rig. They sacrifice 30 to 40 mph thus loosing time getting to the spots they want to fish. Should that be unsportsmanlike also. You guys crack me up with how some of you think. I have to agree with punky that most of us could throw the alabama rig a whole season day in day out and not catch very many fish. (we would have arms the size of popeye). That made me think of something. Elias is an old dude in the pro world and he was able to sling that bait for the whole event. I bet most of us younger guys coild not do that. I think some folks live in a world only known to small private pond fishing where the fish are numerous and stupid. In this situation the a-rig would probably wear them out. Go out in a large reservoir, especially in ohio and it will feel like you are fishing in a lake with no fish. As for it being a bait for catch and harvest i disagree as 100 percent of guys that may use the a-rig will return the fish back to the lake. Your average person sitting on a bucket will not be throwing this bait. I doubt i ever use one of the a-rig baits as swimbait fishing has not treated me well here in central ohio but who knows. Everyone has certain ways they like to catch fish but sometimes breaking from your comfort zone once in a while will pay off.


 Well said! Everytime i fish a public resivior for bass im handed a piece of humble pie, compared to my favorite ponds! LOL and i must not be ur average person cause spring and fall im usually sitting on a bucket. And id try it out.


----------



## Bad Bub

lordofthepunks said:


> i feel like im reading the script to FARGO.


I was thinking billy bob thortons character in "sling blade"....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish on!

fritobandav said:


> im with ya an hear ya. but let me ask ya would it be the cost..the looks of the contraption. or the sense of sport an fair play...or maybe all da above...to me its just the sporting sense...but you bringing up the embarrassed part ill go with that one an the sporting thing


Since you asked... 
I fish for enjoyment only, a sort of one on one contest between the bass and me. I've caught more than one fish on a line before (although not bass) and the fight is lacking. Two or more fish fighting by committee just doesn't work. How the heck is a bass going to jump, unless he coordinates it with his partner(s)? How are you going to get long runs when one member thinks it is a good idea to head for cover on the bottom? 
I am not disputing it's effectiveness in the right hands, 

it's just not for me.

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## WLAngler

A Few Pros talk about the Alabama Rig


----------



## fredg53

BS if any of u discovered it first u would have used it to win quit being a hater 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

fredg53 said:


> BS if any of u discovered it first u would have used it to win quit being a hater
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No doubt! Well said.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> i feel like im reading the script to FARGO.


It's more like being trapped in an episode of The Twilight Zone I think.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

I don't think it will be long before the wardens challenge the legality of this rig. It is four separate lures attached to a big metal weight, it is not four hooks on a single lure. Pour a large weight and then attach fifty hooks to it at various lengths to fish for catfish then slow troll. It would probably work really well.


----------



## Intimidator

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> I don't think it will be long before the wardens challenge the legality of this rig. It is four separate lures attached to a big metal weight, it is not four hooks on a single lure. Pour a large weight and then attach fifty hooks to it at various lengths to fish for catfish then slow troll. It would probably work really well.


It won't be long and we'll see people with mulitiple poles being trolled with this set-up....Commercial fishermen on our inland lakes!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

Intimidator said:


> It won't be long and we'll see people with mulitiple poles being trolled with this set-up....Commercial fishermen on our inland lakes!LOL


Hell they're already out there on our lakes,rivers,and streams. We've all seen folks taking everything they happen to catch. Only difference is that they're not using that rig yet.


----------



## fritobandav

Intimidator said:


> It won't be long and we'll see people with mulitiple poles being trolled with this set-up....Commercial fishermen on our inland lakes!LOL


yea kinda disturbing aint it...especially if they call themselves sportsmen.. lol


----------



## Bad Bub

Like was posted earlier, a limit is a limit no matter how it's caught. How can you criticize 1 guy for using a rig with 5 hooks, but it's o.k. for 6 guys to troll 12 lines around the lake? As long as you don't go over you limit as far as keeping fish, what difference does it make? (Hypothetically)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> yea kinda disturbing aint it...especially if they call themselves sportsmen.. lol


i thought you said it was ok as long as it was for food?


----------



## Intimidator

Hey PUNK, how many are you buyin' for Florida???LOL


----------



## fritobandav

lordofthepunks said:


> i thought you said it was ok as long as it was for food?


yeppers dats wat i said for food yes. its kinda evident that your havin a hard problem understandin fishin in the sport sense and fishin from the intension of just catchin as many as fast and what with what ever a means possible. ok let me put it in some other ways of which ive tried to make it where i stand on the subject....ya got 2 boxers both of them have gloves on.but one puts a horsehoe in one of his gloves. mind ya now boxing is a sport so whos the better sportsman...ya got 2 weight lifters both gotta lift as much as they can..but one lifter uses steroids..whos the true sportsman...i can go on with this cause i gotta whole rafter full of em ..but do i need to. to me it just takes away from my interpetation of the sport. now mind ya if im a hungrey an wanna take the easy road sure ill use the rig an hopefully catch my limit as fast as i can sos i can get home an fry up some food to eat. from the sport side of fishin ill leave da horseshoe an the alabama rig at home......well i might take the horseshoe for luck.


----------



## Intimidator

Bad Bub said:


> Like was posted earlier, a limit is a limit no matter how it's caught. How can you criticize 1 guy for using a rig with 5 hooks, but it's o.k. for 6 guys to troll 12 lines around the lake? As long as you don't go over you limit as far as keeping fish, what difference does it make? (Hypothetically)
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Man, won't that be great...6 guys trolling 12 lines with 5 lures on each line....! I know of several lakes in our area that do not have size or creel limits and Our home lake CJ Brown is well known for poaching because the Wardens and Rangers have too much else to do! If this is going to be legal for your average fisherman then my area has just become a poachers paradise!


----------



## Bad Bub

Intimidator said:


> Man, won't that be great...6 guys trolling 12 lines with 5 lures on each line....! I know of several lakes in our area that do not have size or creel limits and Our home lake CJ Brown is well known for poaching because the Wardens and Rangers have too much else to do! If this is going to be legal for your average fisherman then my area has just become a poachers paradise!


Poachers don't need a rig like this to poach.... that's like saying if you take away everyones guns there will be no more murders...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

fritobandav said:


> yeppers dats wat i said for food yes. its kinda evident that your havin a hard problem understandin fishin in the sport sense and fishin from the intension of just catchin as many as fast and what with what ever a means possible. ok let me put it in some other ways of which ive tried to make it where i stand on the subject....ya got 2 boxers both of them have gloves on.but one puts a horsehoe in one of his gloves. mind ya now boxing is a sport so whos the better sportsman...ya got 2 weight lifters both gotta lift as much as they can..but one lifter uses steroids..whos the true sportsman...i can go on with this cause i gotta whole rafter full of em ..but do i need to. to me it just takes away from my interpetation of the sport. now mind ya if im a hungrey an wanna take the easy road sure ill use the rig an hopefully catch my limit as fast as i can sos i can get home an fry up some food to eat. from the sport side of fishin ill leave da horseshoe an the alabama rig at home......well i might take the horseshoe for luck.


I think he's having a problem trying to figure out when you became the guy that determined exactly what sportsmanship should and shouldn't be.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fritobandav

bad bub said:


> i think he's having a problem trying to figure out when you became the guy that determined exactly what sportsmanship should and shouldn't be.....
> 
> Outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


nope i aint da guy who determines sportsmanship should or shouldnt be. That i leave to each person to decide just like ive decided its not in my opinion....folks can have an opinion on different things and think differently and for themselves on bout everything under da sun. Now if him or you wanna lay claim to the title of...the guy .....that determines...be my guest....its in my opinion in my mind its what i wanna believe...you dont mind if i do dat du ya..now theres been folks for this and against this rig for whatever reason.


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> yeppers dats wat i said for food yes. its kinda evident that your havin a hard problem understandin fishin in the sport sense and fishin from the intension of just catchin as many as fast and what with what ever a means possible. ok let me put it in some other ways of which ive tried to make it where i stand on the subject....ya got 2 boxers both of them have gloves on.but one puts a horsehoe in one of his gloves. mind ya now boxing is a sport so whos the better sportsman...ya got 2 weight lifters both gotta lift as much as they can..but one lifter uses steroids..whos the true sportsman...i can go on with this cause i gotta whole rafter full of em ..but do i need to. to me it just takes away from my interpetation of the sport. now mind ya if im a hungrey an wanna take the easy road sure ill use the rig an hopefully catch my limit as fast as i can sos i can get home an fry up some food to eat. from the sport side of fishin ill leave da horseshoe an the alabama rig at home......well i might take the horseshoe for luck.


ill tell you what i dont understand.

why on earth would you get into a boxing match without a horseshow in your glove if you knew the other guy had one and they were legal?


its just a naive perspective to think that this contraption is so dominate that it will turn an average fisherman into a competent tournament angler.

its not going to give so much of an advantage that its going to take out the "skill" aspect of bass fishing.

calling this rig "not sporting" is basically saying that it gives someone an unfair advantage over other anglers and that is absurd. if you cant fish, if you dont know how to fish, if you have never caught anything on a swimbait, if you are used to using shiners and minnows, this rig will not do a darn thing for you. I ASSURE YOU.


and believe me, the only reason i fish is for SPORT, its why i compete, its why i love fishing, its why i catch and release so i understand EVERYTHING about fishing being a sport and in no way do i think the alabama rig is not sporting. its mind numbing that anyone would think so. if we all had that thought process from the beginning of time, we would all still be using cane poles and canoes.


----------



## lordofthepunks

i would concede that it should be outlawed if anyone could prove to me that it levels the playing field so much that EVERYONE in a given tournament was pulling in record setting bags of bass. if that were the case and my skill and your skill could no longer be measured by the places we finish because everyone was now equal due to the alabama rig, then i would agree that it should be outlawed. 

but that will NEVER happen with this rig, its not a great equalizer, its just another tool/technique that people will want to learn for certain situations. its not going to turn FRITOLAYDAVE into an elite series angler.


----------



## lordofthepunks

now there are technical reasons why the rig may be banned or not banned but it will have absolutely nothing to do with its performance. 

b.a.s.s. officials concern themselves with the health of fish. if you already have a limit and you drag 3 or 4 fish in the boat on one cast, then your prob gonna have extra time with fish out of water, and if you dont, then you are exceeding the legal limit for at least a few minutes while culling fish. these are the concerns that fishing organizations are having with the rig, nothing to do with "is it sporting"


----------



## Bad Bub

fritobandav said:


> nope i aint da guy who determines sportsmanship should or shouldnt be. That i leave to each person to decide just like ive decided its not in my opinion....folks can have an opinion on different things and think differently and for themselves on bout everything under da sun. Now if him or you wanna lay claim to the title of...the guy .....that determines...be my guest....its in my opinion in my mind its what i wanna believe...you dont mind if i do dat du ya..now theres been folks for this and against this rig for whatever reason.


You just told "lordofthepunks" that he was having a hard time with what's sportsmanship and what isn't! Which makes me believe that you are the guy that determines the difference. How did i miss the election?!?!?!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Bad Bub said:


> You just told "lordofthepunks" that he was having a hard time with what's sportsmanship and what isn't! Which makes me believe that you are the guy that determines the difference. How did i miss the election?!?!?!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sorry, i read that wrong. It was "fishin in da sports sense and fishin to catch as many as fast as you can sense"......

My bad......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fritobandav

Bad Bub said:


> You just told "lordofthepunks" that he was having a hard time with what's sportsmanship and what isn't! Which makes me believe that you are the guy that determines the difference. How did i miss the election?!?!?!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/ well i guess its your right to believe im da guy then...i disagree with ya but hey its a free country...if you wanna believe im da guy go ahead....he he he


----------



## JF1

I wasn't going to chime in, but what the heck.

It in no way gives anyone an unfair advantage, everyone has access to the rig, and can use it.

That being said, I hope bass and flw ban this rig. I just don't like it..... both organizations have rules against othet techniques that are perfectly legal. Trolling prohibited. Only 1 rod in use at a time, etc. 

If not banned, I will add to my arsenal simply bc thats what u do to remain competitive.

I know of one pro who is out practicing this rig right now, but he too hopes it gets banned. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks

Intimidator said:


> Hey PUNK, how many are you buyin' for Florida???LOL


i, apperently, have one on the way, but like the post below me, i sort of hope it gets banned because i dont want to learn how to use it. it looks ridiculous and i dont want to look like a fool heaving that goofy rig around.

ALTHOUGH, if it doesnt get banned and I can figure out how to manipulate it well enough to catch me fish, then i will certainly deploy!

I aint gettin in no fight with a dude that has a horseshoe in his glove without a horseshoe in my glove! i aint that slow!


----------



## JSykes3

I think it could compare to a horseshoe in a boxers glove. The only reason being is because it's harder to throw a punch with a horseshoe (because of it's weight) as well as throwing this heavy rig, lol.


----------



## fritobandav

JF1 said:


> I wasn't going to chime in, but what the heck.
> 
> It in no way gives anyone an unfair advantage, everyone has access to the rig, and can use it.
> 
> That being said, I hope bass and flw ban this rig. I just don't like it..... both organizations have rules against othet techniques that are perfectly legal. Trolling prohibited. Only 1 rod in use at a time, etc.
> 
> If not banned, I will add to my arsenal simply bc thats what u do to remain competitive.
> 
> I know of one pro who is out practicing this rig right now, but he too hopes it gets banned.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


okey dokey ill use your last sentence there. practicin with it but hopes it to be banned...ill go out on a limb here an try to interpet in my opinion what hes a sayin...hes a pro tryin to win a tournament with big money involved so hes gotta use it to stay in the runnin. well hell ya when its money ya gotta do what ya gotta do. but hopes it gets banned..in this im a thinkin hes tryin to say he dont like it cause he dont feel like its the sportin thing to do in the sport of fishin. otherwise why would he like it banned. i think theres other pros that feel the same way as he. here is where some of the pros,me and some others on this alabama rig feel about it.its pride,the sense of fair play, respect for the sport as a pro or your average guy out here like me who sat on dat ol creek bank,pond,river,lake or whatever fishinhole with there dad,uncle,or whoever took out the time ta take an teach ya with dat ol cane,spinin,castin,fly rod....i kinda hope theres alotta folks out there that go back to those years in their thoughts..its a pleasant thing to return to. so to sum it up its the way and how i feel about it..you can feel your way. i prefer to think of the integrety of the sport and in my way respect for the creature i pursue on the water..LONG LIVE THE SPORT AND DA FISH....HE HE


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> okey dokey ill use your last sentence there. practicin with it but hopes it to be banned...ill go out on a limb here an try to interpet in my opinion what hes a sayin...hes a pro tryin to win a tournament with big money involved so hes gotta use it to stay in the runnin. well hell ya when its money ya gotta do what ya gotta do. but hopes it gets banned..in this im a thinkin hes tryin to say he dont like it cause he dont feel like its the sportin thing to do in the sport of fishin. otherwise why would he like it banned. i think theres other pros that feel the same way as he. here is where some of the pros,me and some others on this alabama rig feel about it.its pride,the sense of fair play, respect for the sport as a pro or your average guy out here like me who sat on dat ol creek bank,pond,river,lake or whatever fishinhole with there dad,uncle,or whoever took out the time ta take an teach ya with dat ol cane,spinin,castin,fly rod....i kinda hope theres alotta folks out there that go back to those years in their thoughts..its a pleasant thing to return to. so to sum it up its the way and how i feel about it..you can feel your way. i prefer to think of the integrety of the sport and in my way respect for the creature i pursue on the water..LONG LIVE THE SPORT AND DA FISH....HE HE


i keep getting sucked in by your dialect (cajun or canadian?) and your wacky conclusions. but here goes.....

why are you assuming that this guy doesnt like it because of the "sporting thing to do" he never said one thing about why he doesnt like it, you dont know the guy and just assuming this conclusion doesnt make much sense.

"otherwise why would he like it banned" maybe for the same reason i do, because i dont want to have to learn how to use it, and i dont like the idea of throwing a 4oz bait around for 8 hours with an 8ft swimbait rod. its hard enough on a man throwing a DD20 for 8 hours, i dont even want to think about how hard it will be to heave that thing around for 8 hours.

as well as, i have yet to here 1 pro angler say its not "sportin" 

the alabama rig is about as "unsportin" as florocarbon fishing line, side imaging depth finders, gps, trolling motors, power poles, slug-gos, hydrowaves, etc.etc.etc.


----------



## Bad Bub

fritobandav said:


> okey dokey ill use your last sentence there. practicin with it but hopes it to be banned...ill go out on a limb here an try to interpet in my opinion what hes a sayin...hes a pro tryin to win a tournament with big money involved so hes gotta use it to stay in the runnin. well hell ya when its money ya gotta do what ya gotta do. but hopes it gets banned..in this im a thinkin hes tryin to say he dont like it cause he dont feel like its the sportin thing to do in the sport of fishin. otherwise why would he like it banned. i think theres other pros that feel the same way as he. here is where some of the pros,me and some others on this alabama rig feel about it.its pride,the sense of fair play, respect for the sport as a pro or your average guy out here like me who sat on dat ol creek bank,pond,river,lake or whatever fishinhole with there dad,uncle,or whoever took out the time ta take an teach ya with dat ol cane,spinin,castin,fly rod....i kinda hope theres alotta folks out there that go back to those years in their thoughts..its a pleasant thing to return to. so to sum it up its the way and how i feel about it..you can feel your way. i prefer to think of the integrety of the sport and in my way respect for the creature i pursue on the water..LONG LIVE THE SPORT AND DA FISH....HE HE


Well, first off, maybe he would like to see it banned so he doesn't have to go out and throw 2 1/2 pounds of tackle for 4 days to have a shot at winning....
Secondly, if we were going to go back to the old days where "sat on dat ol creekbank,pond,river,lake or whatever fishinhole" none of us would be throwing titanium spinnerbaits, deep diving crankbaits, suspending jerkbaits, swimbaits....etc. so i guess you could say the whole world of modern fishing dont be so sportin....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

lordofthepunks said:


> i keep getting sucked in by your dialect (cajun or canadian?) and your wacky conclusions. but here goes.....
> 
> why are you assuming that this guy doesnt like it because of the "sporting thing to do" he never said one thing about why he doesnt like it, you dont know the guy and just assuming this conclusion doesnt make much sense.
> 
> "otherwise why would he like it banned" maybe for the same reason i do, because i dont want to have to learn how to use it, and i dont like the idea of throwing a 4oz bait around for 8 hours with an 8ft swimbait rod. its hard enough on a man throwing a DD20 for 8 hours, i dont even want to think about how hard it will be to heave that thing around for 8 hours.
> 
> as well as, i have yet to here 1 pro angler say its not "sportin"
> 
> the alabama rig is about as "unsportin" as florocarbon fishing line, side imaging depth finders, gps, trolling motors, power poles, slug-gos, hydrowaves, etc.etc.etc.


Punk, you type too fast..... beat me to it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

its not going to turn FRITOLAYDAVE into an elite series angler.[/QUOTE]

Or an english teacher for that matter....



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks

Bad Bub said:


> its not going to turn FRITOLAYDAVE into an elite series angler.


Or an english teacher for that matter....



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/QUOTE]

dat dont be sportin needer he he he.


----------



## spfldbassguy

fritobandav said:


> okey dokey ill use your last sentence there. practicin with it but hopes it to be banned...ill go out on a limb here an try to interpet in my opinion what hes a sayin...hes a pro tryin to win a tournament with big money involved so hes gotta use it to stay in the runnin. well hell ya when its money ya gotta do what ya gotta do. but hopes it gets banned..in this im a thinkin hes tryin to say he dont like it cause he dont feel like its the sportin thing to do in the sport of fishin. otherwise why would he like it banned. i think theres other pros that feel the same way as he. here is where some of the pros,me and some others on this alabama rig feel about it.its pride,the sense of fair play, respect for the sport as a pro or your average guy out here like me who sat on dat ol creek bank,pond,river,lake or whatever fishinhole with there dad,uncle,or whoever took out the time ta take an teach ya with dat ol cane,spinin,castin,fly rod....i kinda hope theres alotta folks out there that go back to those years in their thoughts..its a pleasant thing to return to. so to sum it up its the way and how i feel about it..you can feel your way. i prefer to think of the integrety of the sport and in my way respect for the creature i pursue on the water..LONG LIVE THE SPORT AND DA FISH....HE HE


I think what you're doing with your "interpretations" of what the guy was saying is that you're ASSUMING something and we all know what ASSUME means.....HE HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## spfldbassguy

I officially nominate Fritobandav to be the "GUY" on this site to tell all of the rest of us what is sporting and what's not seeing how he's the MAIN voice of contention against this goofy looking contraption and how we all should go back to the ol' days ways of fishing. All those in favor please post an I in your following posts....he he he he he.


----------



## spfldbassguy

They sell Eagle Claw double hook rigs for crappie fishing so should they be considered nonsporting as well seeing how someone might go out and catch two at a time? Heck I might just have to use one again just so I got an unfair advantage over those poor crappie in the lakes I fish.


----------



## Intimidator

Bad Bub said:


> Poachers don't need a rig like this to poach.... that's like saying if you take away everyones guns there will be no more murders...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


OK, let me reword it then...A normal poacher in our SW region will now be able to Catch fish 5X as fast WHEN THEY ARE BITING GOOD or 5X as many if he only used a single pole and lure before. LOL


----------



## Intimidator

lordofthepunks said:


> the alabama rig is about as "unsportin" as florocarbon fishing line, side imaging depth finders, gps, trolling motors, power poles, slug-gos, hydrowaves, etc.etc.etc.


You went the wrong way with that statement....ON THE PRO TOURNEYS, The rig is "unsportin'" as trolling, using multiple poles, etc. All of that other stuff was advances in equipment, or equipment and techniques evolving, it still fell under 1 pole, 1 lure, 1 fish at a time (unless your lucky and get 2 on 1 lure)!

Man, I sure don't want to be in the boat with you next year while you're throwing a rig like that...can anyone say "Payback".....I would hate to have to fish beside you again with 5 lures (4-5oz) zinging past my ear and worrying when you were gonna make me a necklace!LOL


----------



## Bad Bub

Intimidator said:


> You went the wrong way with that statement....ON THE PRO TOURNEYS, The rig is "unsportin'" as trolling, using multiple poles, etc. All of that other stuff was advances in equipment, or equipment and techniques evolving, it still fell under 1 pole, 1 lure, 1 fish at a time (unless your lucky and get 2 on 1 lure)!


Why is this rig not considered an advancement of technique? Pros throw double fluke rigs and dropshots with 2 baits on them and everyone wonders why they didn't think of it first.... i've seen carolina rigs where they have replaced the weight with a football jig and added a second leader with another bait to try for 3 at once. Not to mention the front runner for topwaters, which has been around for a long time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Intimidator said:


> OK, let me reword it then...A normal poacher in our SW region will now be able to Catch fish 5X as fast WHEN THEY ARE BITING GOOD or 5X as many if he only used a single pole and lure before. LOL


Doesn't matter how fast, a poacher will poach. They could use a net or dynamite if they were worried about how fast they could catch them..... not to mention the rig is already illegal in ohio so they would be breaking the law in the first place! 

How did we get on the poaching subject in the first place? This thread was about whether it should be banned in tournaments or not. I'm sure poachers have already figured out something way more deadly than this thing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee

Here's a real deal pratical and used review for all. 

I have the orig. TAR and the technique is indeed one of those evolution in thoughts for bassers.

Suspended bass are notoriously difficult to catch- the seasonal timing of fall happens to coincide with this typical pattern.

In Ohio you are limited to using three hooks- each state and even certain waterways therein are going to vary.

All I can say- very easy rig to fish with, even with spinnerbaits or crankbaits, the continuing advancements with rods and presenttions sure to grow.

It does produce remarkable results with suspended/schooling fish...wish I could use 5 hooks 

Get'em

Nip
Www.dobass.com


----------



## Harbor Hunter

fritobandav said:


> well like the guy said...what we have here is a failure to communicate....im not sayin anything anything about the pros and it dont take finesse to tournament fish. although i think it should be banned from competitive fishing. but he wouldnt of had the that amount if he hadnt of used it. but now back to my real point on it. ive caught 2 fish at a time an the time that i did i just kind of chuckled an thought well that will probably never hapen again...it was a fluke. ya say ya wanna catch as many fish when u go out. well in that case use a commercial fishin net and go clear out the lake. ill try to catch em all to...it might take me a few lifetimes ta do it but ill know that the way i did it was one cast one fish at a time. now if your doin it cause u need food on the table all the more power to ya and i hope ya catch what ya need.. if your a doin it an callin it true sports fishin forget it. ill say that to a pro..man...woman..or child....now you know about me


 So in your mind,Paul Elias wouldn't have been able to weigh in over 100lbs. of bass without using the Alabama Rig? I don't want to hear any of your backwoods logic here,just answer the question.I won't even give you the chance to answer,it's very obvious to me that before this topic was posted,you never even heard of Paul Elias.Guess what? Paul Elias has had 100lb. sacks in tournaments before,and surprise,surprise he wasn't using an Alabama Rig! The guy is a very gifted angler,and a legend in his field,he's been fishing as a pro for as long as you've been on this planet.Let me back myself up there with that comment,judging from some of your posts on here,I'm not sure you are from this planet.Anyway,every year you can bet one of the pros start off the year with the latest big thing,and everyone follows suit.The Alabama Rig is just that,the newest thing.You say that you've never caught two bass at one time on a crankbait,that's not a rare feat at all.I've caught doubles quite a few times using a jerkbait,does that qualify as being unsportsman like to you? Here's the concept that LOTP,and others are trying to incorporate into your mind-KVD won the classic a couple of years ago throwing a lipless crankbait.Everybody else then started to do the same thing.Had YOU been fishing there that same day,how many pounds do you think that you would've caught,using the same type of lure,in the same body of water? Not very much,I'm sure.There's a reason they're pro's,and you're not,and don't even say that you wouldn't want to be,I'm sick of hearing that from a lot of people on here.I want to meet the person that wouldn't want to fish for 100,000 per tournament,or possibly make millions from fishing.We all would do it if we could.One new lure,or tactic does not change anything in a pro's world,it just adds another weapon to their arsenal.


----------



## lordofthepunks

fritobandav said:


> so...... just go out get yourself a dozen more poles put all alabama rigs on em...or just get yourself a dozen rigs an put em all on your pole. wait ya might have a problem cause ya aint got popeye arms ta cast em all out...hummm what a perplexin situation...but alas i gotta idea. get a boat put the rigs in em..make sure its a hefty boat sos it can handle all da excess wait of the rigs( cause id hate ta see ya out in da middle of the lake an start sinkin) haul em to da other side of da lake ..drop em in the water...take the boat back to the other side of the lake..mind ya now leave a lotta slack on the line before ya go. get on the bank and a start reelin em in...i know i know what your a gonna ask is if ya didnt have popeye arms to throw that there alabama rigs out hows ya supposed ta reel em all back to ya...but alas again im here to answer your problem.. ya getta super duper heavy duty usa made( im a sayin usa cause i like folks to buy american) wench attached to your favorite usa pick up truck...maybe one with a hemmy in it..hook your fishin line to da wench and just let er rip..well i guess ya dont need a pick up truck with a hemmy in it unless ya aint gotta wench and just plannin on tyin the fishin line to da back bumper and drivin a few miles ta pull back the fish to the shore..your a welcome for da advice. no charge this time. itll all be in ma book im a writin..soon to be comin to a 7 eleven store near you...youll be able to find in the snack isle rite next to ta pork rinds


sounds like da sportin ting to do ta me! chooot it lizabeth chooooot it!


----------



## spfldbassguy

fritobandav said:


> so...... just go out get yourself a dozen more poles put all alabama rigs on em...or just get yourself a dozen rigs an put em all on your pole. wait ya might have a problem cause ya aint got popeye arms ta cast em all out...hummm what a perplexin situation...but alas i gotta idea. get a boat put the rigs in em..make sure its a hefty boat sos it can handle all da excess wait of the rigs( cause id hate ta see ya out in da middle of the lake an start sinkin) haul em to da other side of da lake ..drop em in the water...take the boat back to the other side of the lake..mind ya now leave a lotta slack on the line before ya go. get on the bank and a start reelin em in...i know i know what your a gonna ask is if ya didnt have popeye arms to throw that there alabama rigs out hows ya supposed ta reel em all back to ya...but alas again im here to answer your problem.. ya getta super duper heavy duty usa made( im a sayin usa cause i like folks to buy american) wench attached to your favorite usa pick up truck...maybe one with a hemmy in it..hook your fishin line to da wench and just let er rip..well i guess ya dont need a pick up truck with a hemmy in it unless ya aint gotta wench and just plannin on tyin the fishin line to da back bumper and drivin a few miles ta pull back the fish to the shore..your a welcome for da advice. no charge this time. itll all be in ma book im a writin..soon to be comin to a 7 eleven store near you...youll be able to find in the snack isle rite next to ta pork rinds


I think I just lost a few brains cells reading that post. 

By the way you never did ACTUALLY answer Harbor Hunters' question.


----------



## Bad Bub

fritobandav said:


> so...... just go out get yourself a dozen more poles put all alabama rigs on em...or just get yourself a dozen rigs an put em all on your pole. wait ya might have a problem cause ya aint got popeye arms ta cast em all out...hummm what a perplexin situation...but alas i gotta idea. get a boat put the rigs in em..make sure its a hefty boat sos it can handle all da excess wait of the rigs( cause id hate ta see ya out in da middle of the lake an start sinkin) haul em to da other side of da lake ..drop em in the water...take the boat back to the other side of the lake..mind ya now leave a lotta slack on the line before ya go. get on the bank and a start reelin em in...i know i know what your a gonna ask is if ya didnt have popeye arms to throw that there alabama rigs out hows ya supposed ta reel em all back to ya...but alas again im here to answer your problem.. ya getta super duper heavy duty usa made( im a sayin usa cause i like folks to buy american) wench attached to your favorite usa pick up truck...maybe one with a hemmy in it..hook your fishin line to da wench and just let er rip..well i guess ya dont need a pick up truck with a hemmy in it unless ya aint gotta wench and just plannin on tyin the fishin line to da back bumper and drivin a few miles ta pull back the fish to the shore..your a welcome for da advice. no charge this time. itll all be in ma book im a writin..soon to be comin to a 7 eleven store near you...youll be able to find in the snack isle rite next to ta pork rinds


Are you kidding me???? Please, someone tell me i'm dreaming! I'm about to give up fishing all together after that just so i don't get thrown in the same category as him!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa

Let's face it - 99% of the guys that bass fish don't have the will, stamina or the gear for big baits or the A-rig.


----------



## fish on!

fritobandav said:


> so...... just go out get yourself a dozen more poles put all alabama rigs on em...or just get yourself a dozen rigs an put em all on your pole. wait ya might have a problem cause ya aint got popeye arms ta cast em all out...hummm what a perplexin situation...but alas i gotta idea. get a boat put the rigs in em..make sure its a hefty boat sos it can handle all da excess wait of the rigs( cause id hate ta see ya out in da middle of the lake an start sinkin) haul em to da other side of da lake ..drop em in the water...take the boat back to the other side of the lake..mind ya now leave a lotta slack on the line before ya go. get on the bank and a start reelin em in...i know i know what your a gonna ask is if ya didnt have popeye arms to throw that there alabama rigs out hows ya supposed ta reel em all back to ya...but alas again im here to answer your problem.. ya getta super duper heavy duty usa made( im a sayin usa cause i like folks to buy american) wench attached to your favorite usa pick up truck...maybe one with a hemmy in it..hook your fishin line to da wench and just let er rip..well i guess ya dont need a pick up truck with a hemmy in it unless ya aint gotta wench and just plannin on tyin the fishin line to da back bumper and drivin a few miles ta pull back the fish to the shore..your a welcome for da advice. no charge this time. itll all be in ma book im a writin..soon to be comin to a 7 eleven store near you...youll be able to find in the snack isle rite next to ta pork rinds


You're cracking me up! Looks like you have several hooked at the same time right now.......without the aid of an Alabama rig.

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## Bad Bub

Tokugawa said:


> Let's face it - 99% of the guys that bass fish don't have the will, stamina or the gear for big baits or the A-rig.


Better for us!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

About hooking your Wench to your vehicle for power reeling.. More power to ya if you can get her to go along with it, although you'd probably still be breaking the law is some counties.. I also pity ya if shes got more reelin power than you do


----------



## lordofthepunks

fish on! said:


> You're cracking me up! Looks like you have several hooked at the same time right now.......without the aid of an Alabama rig.
> 
> Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


i figured out a long time ago that this guy is fake but for whatever reason, i cant find a nice way to say "nobody is this stupid, people who can log onto a computer, have a computer, have electricity cannot be this bad at english" i just i dont want to offend anyone 

im certain he is joking but i could be wrong and that would make the statement above pretty mean.


----------



## JSykes3

Reading all of these dumb comments has turned me off from the Alabama rig, lol. Good luck to everyone else. I'm more mature then some, or one, of you (You know who I am talking about) and I'm still in highschool.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I'm actually surprised that the Mods haven't put an end to this thread already,the debate started out fine but has went downhill faster than the coyote with an ACME rocket strapped to his back chasing the Road Runner.


----------



## lordofthepunks

spfldbassguy said:


> I'm actually surprised that the Mods haven't put an end to this thread already,the debate started out fine but has went downhill faster than the coyote with an ACME rocket strapped to his back chasing the Road Runner.


due to one guy not taking it serious. pathetic. first time ive ever considered puting someone on "ignore" . i can handle oposing viewpoints, i can handle threats, i can handle cursing and insults. not a big fan of mockery, fakery and straight up b.s.


----------



## Bad Bub

Yeah i'm about over it.... Punk, lets go to guntersville and throw some Alabama rigs. We might as well see what the hype is all about..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks

Bad Bub said:


> Yeah i'm about over it.... Punk, lets go to guntersville and throw some Alabama rigs. We might as well see what the hype is all about.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


we might as just take da ol castnet down der and catchem like dat in all, ya kno, so as its just as sportin.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

lordofthepunks said:


> we might as just take da ol castnet down der and catchem like dat in all, ya kno, so as its just as sportin.


How's aboutn that dynermiiite?? I stick per boat limit. Keep it sporting.


----------



## spfldbassguy

lordofthepunks said:


> we might as just take da ol castnet down der and catchem like dat in all, ya kno, so as its just as sportin.


In ordur to bee sportun youd kneed fighve castnetts all rigged twogethur


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I've tried to follow this,but now I've got a headache.I actually saw a Alabama Rig at a local marina/tackle shop yesterday,it looked somewhat cumbersome,and not something you could probably master quickly.Given the right gear,and used properly,I could see how this rig would work on fall bass when they're schooled up.There's no doubt that it would take stouter gear than what I currently have to cast this rig.Even if it were legal here in Ohio,I doubt many would use it.Just by looking at it,and realizing the concept,it seems to me that it's better suited for the larger southern lakes,where larger baits like swimbaits are regularly used.Personally I don't see anything wrong with this rig at all,there's been several lures out there for years that mimic a school of baitfish,such as 4 or 5 bladed spinnerbaits.True,they still only have one hook,but the premise is the same.I still feel the same about this subject,this rig is just the newest thing going,next year,it will be something else.


----------



## robertj298

I find it amusing how many people think if they use the same lure that a pro uses they will catch a ton of fish. Its like the kids all buying Air Jordens thinking that will make them a great basketball player. LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy

robertj298 said:


> I find it amusing how many people think if they use the same lure that a pro uses they will catch a ton of fish. Its like the kids all buying Air Jordens thinking that will make them a great basketball player. LOL


Damn that's why I can't ball like Jordan did,never bought any of those shoes. Crap I could be a billionare right now. Makes me want to go spend 50 grand on a top flight bass rig so I can be just as great as KVD,Ike,and all the rest.


----------



## fritobandav

where as this rig with 5 hooks attached to it would be illegal in ohio to use... being it be used by a pro or your everyday fishermen i wouldnt report them ..that i leave to the powers that be,,,,but myself as well as a few others that feel the same way about this rig ill be laughin at those that do......so if i dont happen to see ya on the water heres an advanced reception.....he he he ha ha ha ho ho ho yuk yuk yuk lol lol lol


----------



## Tee

Well it looks like its LEGAL to use in Indiana...



> I've read all sorts of theories on how Indiana will interpret this rig, relative to their standing *2 bait/2 hook rule*, on various forums. I've even posted my own thoughts of interpretation on this site, but have now spoken personally with the South Region Supervisor as well as seen the official memo sent from Chief of Fisheries. Pending any contrary input from enforcement, fisheries personnel consider the Alabama Rig and it's like to be "one bait", similar to a jerkbait, etc. As such, you can run the full 5 bait configuration legally in Indiana. This is the official position/statement from IDNR as of today.


http://www.bigindianabass.com/


Also, It looks like ANOTHER win for a rig like this....

http://www.wired2fish.com/Jenkins-Wins-BFL-WildCard-on-Castable-Umbrella-Rig-WhatsUp6053


----------



## ABA Ohio

Venom Lures has a version of the Alabama Rig. It's called the Pay-Me rig.
Venom web site www.venomlures.com. Costs under $20.


----------



## kwilsterman43

We have the swarm at land big fish 29.99. . . . Right up in the front by the megabass


----------



## Wow

Why don't they make them with 3 arms to sell in restricted states?--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bass-n-Bob

Just wanted to thank everyone for the positive comment's regarding the Alabama Rig.


----------



## Bass-n-Bob

Almost all of the copies of the original TAR's are made of lead which is too heavy and made of cheaper wires and swivels.


----------



## Bass-n-Bob

Why make them out of three wires when you can still just throw three lures on the three and two unhooked baits on the other two wires? This way you will have two spare wires if you happen to break one of the wires off? Or you could just cut off two of the wires yourself?


----------



## WLAngler

Wow said:


> Why don't they make them with 3 arms to sell in restricted states?--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 51735





They do http://www.landbigfish.com/D-L-Tackle/D-L-Tackle-The-School-Umbrella-Rig.cfm


----------



## WLAngler

You could use the regular five arm version in restricted states as long as you have 2 baits with a hook, and 3 baits as attractors with no hooks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Kinda disturbing to see all the "a-rigs" "pay me rigs" "5 pigs on a rig rig" thats popping up on LBF. Its all about the money boys. "Hottest bait on the bass lure market" *Gag*!! I didn't start out an opponent of this setup, but all this crap sure is turning me that way!

I can understand the tournament circuits where every ounce counts, and as long as these are legal, if you think they give you and edge, then so be it. I really hope guys aren't buying this crap for the good ole lazy sunday morning floats. That's not what it's about.


----------



## alumking

Well some interesting points are being made here. I did not want to chime in but I will give my opinion anyways. (Usually gets me into trouble) Well my take on it is in tournament fishing it will unlock Pandoras box. I had our fish off 11/3 and 11/4 at KY Lake for OMBTT and we decided not to allow it use because of the huge difference in state laws from KY to TN. I was afraid guys would use all 5 baits with 5 hooks in TN thus breaking the laws and rules. (size restriction on hooks if 5 baits are used wont work with the size hooks they require you to use) Personally I do not think its a good idea for competitive fishing either. What variation of this rig is next 5 crankbaits? What if you have a limit and catch 5 on 1 cast? I think this would be like giving a pro golfer a ball that always flies straight and goes 100 yards farther than everyone else. I fished with a guide for a day and he used that bait and I used traditional lures. He got 3 to my 1 bite. It does work very very well. But we are right back to the integrity of the sport. This bait turns Marty Mediocre into KVD at times. I have seen it work first hand and have thrown it as well. I have had a bunch of people use the analogy of the double fluke rig etc to justify its use. Outlaw them too! One rod one bait and your skill against the fish. As far as recreational use it has been used for a long time anyways. You want to use it go for it but anglers competitive fishing should not need 5 baits to catch fish. If they do its time to fish for fun leave the competitive fishing to those who know how to do many techniques and work hard to find fish in multiple times to a lake pre-fishing.


Save the integrity of the sport.


----------



## fritobandav

alumking said:


> Well some interesting points are being made here. I did not want to chime in but I will give my opinion anyways. (Usually gets me into trouble) Well my take on it is in tournament fishing it will unlock Pandoras box. I had our fish off 11/3 and 11/4 at KY Lake for OMBTT and we decided not to allow it use because of the huge difference in state laws from KY to TN. I was afraid guys would use all 5 baits with 5 hooks in TN thus breaking the laws and rules. (size restriction on hooks if 5 baits are used wont work with the size hooks they require you to use) Personally I do not think its a good idea for competitive fishing either. What variation of this rig is next 5 crankbaits? What if you have a limit and catch 5 on 1 cast? I think this would be like giving a pro golfer a ball that always flies straight and goes 100 yards farther than everyone else. I fished with a guide for a day and he used that bait and I used traditional lures. He got 3 to my 1 bite. It does work very very well. But we are right back to the integrity of the sport. This bait turns Marty Mediocre into KVD at times. I have seen it work first hand and have thrown it as well. I have had a bunch of people use the analogy of the double fluke rig etc to justify its use. Outlaw them too! One rod one bait and your skill against the fish. As far as recreational use it has been used for a long time anyways. You want to use it go for it but anglers competitive fishing should not need 5 baits to catch fish. If they do its time to fish for fun leave the competitive fishing to those who know how to do many techniques and work hard to find fish in multiple times to a lake pre-fishing.
> 
> 
> Save the integrity of the sport.


good points..ive already tried sayin the same thing but ya might be wastin your breath. i go with the integrity of the sport big time. i will defend yours an my interpetation of sport an integrity until my cold dead hands are pryed from ma ol fishin pole. he he he. when i hear those that defend it i just laugh out loud...then weep to know that there are some that dont have class and take pride in the sport..be it a pro or just your everyday fisherman.


----------



## spfldbassguy

fritobandav said:


> good points..ive already tried sayin the same thing but ya might be wastin your breath. i go with the integrity of the sport big time. i will defend yours an my interpetation of sport an integrity until my cold dead hands are pryed from ma ol fishin pole. he he he. when i hear those that defend it i just laugh out loud...then weep to know that there are some that dont have class and take pride in the sport..be it a pro or just your everyday fisherman.


You just won't let it drop will you? I think by now everyone knows how you feel about this rig and you're not changing peoples minds on their viewpoint of it. Also I'd take a guess and say that your line about "class" and "pride" might have offended some people,it's not the words themselves but what you're implying.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

spfldbassguy said:


> You just won't let it drop will you? I think by now everyone knows how you feel about this rig and you're not changing peoples minds on their viewpoint of it. Also I'd take a guess and say that your line about "class" and "pride" might have offended some people,it's not the words themselves but what you're implying.


 I personally don't have a problem with anything he says,I just consider the source.


----------

